# Hi everybody! :)



## drumzii (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello fellow writers!

My name is Neal. I'm 27 and live in a small town in the UK called Shoreham.
My Dad has been telling me he wants to write a book (and so he should!) and I thought if I start writing mine, maybe he will get his *** in gear!
Previously I have only ever really written small snippets of stories however I am starting out on my first real attempt which I will be posting for critique!

Can somebody please tell me what I need to do to be able to post on the forums myself?


Glad to be a part of the community and get to know you all over time!



Neal.


----------



## escorial (Jan 5, 2015)

View attachment 7167


----------



## Awanita (Jan 5, 2015)

Neal welcome. Yes you have to have ten post before you can add photos or your articles. They can't be posted in the word games or play area. Good luck there are some very good and helpful people here.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey Neal, welcome to WF! Part of the reason the 10 post rule is in place is to let others get to know you and your background, prior to getting your work posted. Reciprocation helps to get critiques on work, so share a little bit with others, and they'll share on yours.


Also, don't hesitate to reach out to one of us mentors, we're always happy to lend a hand getting you to the right places. When you get a chance, check out some of the posted work in the fiction forums, and don't forget to put your efforts into some challenges - they're a good way to get your work out there, and help you with your own writing.


Welcome to WF, enjoy your time here!


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Neal, good to have you as part of WF. As Awanita said, you'll get full member status as soon as you have ten posts under your belt. Take a look around the forums,there is plenty to get involved in - writing challenges are fun and will build your post count, so will responding to the work of other members or joining in the discussion thread.

I'm looking forward to seeing you around the forums. Let's get your dad writing if we can 

jen


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Neal

As noted you will have to have ten *Meaningful* posts before you can post your creative works. You will also be able to choose an avatar as well as your signature. 


So welcome to the forums


----------



## Blade (Jan 5, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums drumzii.

That is rather interesting motivation to get writing but then 'whatever' works. Hopefully it will inspire your dad as well.

I hope you enjoy your time here and good luck.:encouragement:


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 5, 2015)

drumzii said:


> ...My Dad has been telling me he wants to write a book (and so he should!) and I thought if I start writing mine, maybe he will get his *** in gear!
> Previously I have only ever really written small snippets of stories however I am starting out on my first real attempt which I will be posting for critique!..



Welcome, Neal!

That's the way! Get your dad to get off his duff by getting off your own duff! 

I look forward to reading your submissions. As others have said, you'll need to post ten posts in sections other than the purely recreational ones before you can make your submissions to the forums set aside for that purpose. You can, however, make comments or offer critiques for the work of others. Our discussion forums would probably hold a lot of interest for you and it should be fairly easy for you to get your ten "quality" posts in, just by engaging in discussions with other members.

I look forward to seeing you on the forums!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 5, 2015)

Welcome Neal! WF is a wonderful place to start you on the road to writing that book. Starting is the toughest part, and if you need inspiration you are sure to find it here. Check out the lounge and the writing discussion thread, explore and enjoy. If I can assist you, please let me know.   Peace always...Julia


----------



## aj47 (Jan 5, 2015)

drumzii said:


> My Dad has been telling me he wants to write a book (and so he should!) and I thought if I start writing mine, maybe he will get his *** in gear!



Hi, Neal.  His "car"? I only ask because "arse" has four letters.

Anyway, welcome.  We're a silly lot, but we have our serious side, too.

Look around, play some games, join some discussions, comment on some work.  You'll get your ten in no time if you participate.


----------



## drumzii (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome all! Just posted my first submission in the fiction section titled 'Inner Demons' if anybody wants to check it out. I will be reading as many of your submissions as I can (Already found some brilliant pieces on here!)

Thanks again,
Neal.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Neal, welcome! So, you're gonna shame the old man into getting started, eh? Good thinking, there.  Maybe he'll join the site, too. We have all ages here.


----------



## drumzii (Jan 9, 2015)

**



Gumby said:


> Hi Neal, welcome! So, you're gonna shame the old man into getting started, eh? Good thinking, there.  Maybe he'll join the site, too. We have all ages here.



I hope so! He is already talking about starting it. I think he'll sit nicely in the Fantasy Fiction section with all the other scribes


----------



## TKent (Jan 9, 2015)

Neal, welcome to WF! We are so glad you are here. Hope your dad follows your example


----------

